# Male Domina 6 weeks



## leafminer (May 6, 2021)

Sown 24 March, this is obviously male. I only put in two, the reasons being (1) I had only 6 seeds left, and (2) I rarely grow this strain. I like the smoke but it is not good for bud rot, far too prone to it. However I got lucky, the other one isn't showing yet, I'm reasonably sure it's female. So I'll pollinate it and get some seed to renew my genetics for this line.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 6, 2021)

Looking good.


----------

